# Makes of Power Supply/Conditioners and Opinions on them



## porthopeguy (Jan 19, 2011)

Good morning all from the Great White North !!!

Curious as to what everyone considers to be a reasonably priced (by that I mean it costs less then your first born :heehee good power supply/conditioning units. I've had some past experience with the Belken make in as much as I purchased one of their surge protectors. And while it didn't quite live up to expectations, the company was good and ponied-up the money to replace what was connected to it that had fried:T. And while the Monster brand is a big name in the Big Box stores, i'm under the impression that the vast majority of their equipment is over-exposed, as well as over-priced. So, some helpful hints from those in the know would be most appreciated.

Thanks, and here's hoping everyone has a good day !:wave:


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

porthopeguy said:


> Good morning all from the Great White North !!!
> 
> Curious as to what everyone considers to be a reasonably priced (by that I mean it costs less then your first born :heehee good power supply/conditioning units. I've had some past experience with the Belken make in as much as I purchased one of their surge protectors. And while it didn't quite live up to expectations, the company was good and ponied-up the money to replace what was connected to it that had fried:T. And while the Monster brand is a big name in the Big Box stores, i'm under the impression that the vast majority of their equipment is over-exposed, as well as over-priced. So, some helpful hints from those in the know would be most appreciated.
> 
> Thanks, and here's hoping everyone has a good day !:wave:


Power Conditioners are unnecessary in audio applications. I would suggest a UPS over any PC. Being able to turn your system off when the power goes out can save things.


----------

